# HON 3.0 für 9€ + Exclusive Alt Avatar - Refer a Friend



## Lemonbee (7. Februar 2013)

*HON 3.0 für 9€ + Exclusive Alt Avatar - Refer a Friend*

Hi,

ich wollte fragen ob es hier Leute gibt, die sich von mir anwerben lassen wollen, für das neue "Refer a Friend" Programm von dem PC Spiel "Heroes of Newerth".

Falls wer Lust hat bin ich gerne per PN erreichbar. 

Als kleines Dankeschön überweise ich jedem der mich (mein Accountnamen, den ich per pn gebe), bei der Registrierung genannt, und mit seinem Account Level 3 erreicht hat 1.00 €. Brauche allerdings nur 10 deswegen per PN. 

Warum ich das mache? ich möchte einfach nur diesen neuen Alt Avatar.
Übrigens bekommt der Angeworbene automatisch auch den Avatar, wenn Level 3 erreicht worden ist.


----------



## Lemonbee (8. Februar 2013)

Danke fürs Verschieben. Finde ich ja gut, dass es hier extra eine Sparte dafür gibt


----------



## Lemonbee (13. Februar 2013)

Aktion beendet kann gelöscht werden, danke


----------

